# varnyard babys?



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

does he say what parents they are from or what? never orded a a varnyard baby so unsure how it worsk


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2011)

_You can ask him which pairings he did this year and pic from those if there's something specific you're looking for. He keeps track and doesn't mind providing that info._


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

okay good cus i mean im sure its not gunna be my only tegu from him so i wouldnt want to have a b&w male this year and order one next year and it be his sister if i ever plan to breed you now im not lookin to breed but just in the safe case dont want the baby tegus coming out with 6 legs cus i was lazy to ask


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2011)

_ That's understandable,.. when ever you're ready for you next one,.. just let him know that you want it to be unrelated. Same goes if you decide to get 2 at once._


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah Bubblz is right, he Dont mind letting you know you just need to ask him before it is sent out


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

i would love to get two at a time to grow them up together but this is my first tegu so i dont want to go straight to two and it be a overload for me it gets to to there health so put im pretty sure can i do it i was just think ahead for the tegu life i got my 40 beeder ready for what i understand only for a few months then i would be building a 7x4x4 then have a place for hiim outside ill make when it comes to that


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

I can understand that, but be warned they are highly addictive once you know what you are doing lol, after i got my first tegu 4 mos later came the second, then the third next thing i know i got 4 and 2 on the way lol..they are just awesome i have never had any reptile thats as awesome as my tegus they quickly knocked iguanas to my second fave(but shhh dont let the greens and rocks know lol)


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

i been waitign years to get one i now forsure ima get addictied i just got to kinda convince my gf to let me get too lol first it was she hated reptiles then i got one she loves it then she hated bearded dragons then i got two and she feel in love and now im getting a tegu she think its gunna bite off her finger everytiime she touches it cus the thing she saw on tv on geo i think idk but ME!! omg im soo excited lol i cant even got o sleep most night thinking about how my cage is gunna look with him in it lol even tho hes gunna be underground alot lol but still you now you got them


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 20, 2011)

Im super confused, i was on that site for everal days now reading and looking at things and I have a question.....are the high contrast red tegu's giant argentines? and how do you tell giant argentines from others aside from sizes and behaviors and also are the normal red tegus deeper than the high reds? and if its okay to ask, how do you tell a giant red argentine tegu (( or any tegu for that matter )) male from female when theyre little, babys, juvenile, or whatever?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 20, 2011)

The reds are just that red tegus, they arent giants, high contrast red from my uderstang have a deeper and brighter patern than most normal reds,besides size the giants and b/w can be told apart by patterns, color, and the shape of the head, as far as sexing you just have to wait til they are older and see if the buttons and jowls appear(usually around a year) if they do then you got a male if not its a female


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought two last year and they have grown up since they were 11" and they hate each other!! I just found out today my "girl" is really another male. "she" left me a beautiful sperm plug this morning. Lol that would explain why my males aren't loving each other!!!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol well depending on who the giants parents are its a good thing they Cant try and "love on" other


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol it's last years giants and all American


----------

